# India Palace, Horwich, Aug 2010



## Tomoco (Aug 10, 2010)

India Palace, Horwich, Aug 2010 


India Palace formally The Squirrel situated at Horwich near Bolton, I have mooched this place before but today as I drove paste I noticed that it had been burnt out so here you have what is left






















































































Thanks for looking, Hope you like it.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 11, 2010)

Hmm, a Burnt out Takeaway, very Atmospheric.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Aug 11, 2010)

What a shithole!

Another off the list though I suppose


----------

